# Pink - hatte ein Unfall bei einem Konzert



## Mandalorianer (10 Sep. 2010)

*Unfall bei Konzert in Nürnberg Pink stürzt ab 16.07.2010*



*Ist zwar schon etwas her aber ich poste es trotzdem mal*
​ 

Schock für 20.000 Fans: Die Sängerin Pink fiel bei ihrem Konzert in Nürnberg von der Bühne. Sie wollte einen Song schwebend über dem Publikum vortragen. 
Sie ist bekannt für ihre Bühnenshows, bei denen sie spektakuläre Stunts aufführt. Doch der Höhepunkt von Pinks Konzert in Nürnberg ist schiefgegangen: Die 30-Jährige stürzte während ihrer Show am Donnerstagabend von der Bühne.


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQJMW_NW0bg&feature=player_embedded#!
```
Auf Videos ist zu sehen, wie zwei Tänzerinnen Pink sie Sängerin an Seilen befestigen wollen. Doch während des Befestigens schleudern die Seile die 30-Jährige nach vorne. Pink kann nicht mehr rechtzeitig bremsen und landet unsanft auf dem Boden vor der Bühne. Auch eine Sängerin stürzt von der Bühne.​ Für einen kurzen Moment kehrt Pink noch einmal ans Mikrophon zurück, muss das Konzert dann aber abbrechen. "An all meine Nürnberger Fans: Es tut mir so, so, so leid, dass ich das Konzert so beenden musste", teilt sie noch aus dem Rettungswagen über den Kurznachrichtendienst Twitter mit.

Die 20.000 Zuschauer im Stadion waren nach dem Unfall mehrere Sekunden still. Die Sängerin wurde zum Röntgen ins Krankenhaus gebracht. Wenig später meldete sie sich aus dem Krankenhaus: "Nichts gebrochen, keine Flüssigkeit in der Lunge, nur heftige Schmerzen." Sie konnte die Klinik schnell wieder verlassen.
Schon an diesem Freitag will Pink ihr nächstes Konzert geben - und zwar in Schloss Salem in der Nähe vom Bodensee auftreten könne. Der Veranstalter bestätigte am Freitag, das Konzert finde auf jeden Fall statt.
Schon vor dem Unfall in Nürnberg hatte es im Juni in Bayern einen Zwischenfall gegeben. Auf der Rückfahrt von einem Konzert in München fing Pinks Tourbus mit mehreren Technikern an Bord Feuer. Verletzt wurde niemand, die Sängerin war nicht im Bus.

*So eine Show kann gefählich sein 
Sie wirds überlebt haben :thumbup:
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2010)

Hatten wir nicht schon mal die Info?


----------



## Q (10 Sep. 2010)

ihre Show ist ja auch nicht ohne, da wird was geboten.


----------

